# Roundup of 2015 Battery Technologies



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

the one i have my eye on is the ryden dual carbon battery, sounds the most promising


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmm, ? 
I don't think that sodium ion 18650 is really "comparable ". to Li cells with only 90 Whr/kg ?
I really wish they would state a few common metrics to compare any new developments with current commercial cells.
Like,... Whr/kg, Whr/ litre, kW/kg, $$'s/kWhr, Volts/cell, etc etc.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Such is the world we live in, where Marketers stand between us and actual science.

I was surprised that they did not mention a couple of others we've bantered about here, like 24M in particular. My personal bet is that 24M jumps into the EV arena with prices starting around 1/2 of current LiIon packs (because the market will accept such prices for now) and slowly ramping down from there.

But for grid / stationary storage, the megaflow "Rhubarb" battery looks set to revolutionize the way we think about alternative power. It promises to be waaaaaaaay cheaper than pumped hydro!


----------

